# Does anyone here go fly fishing?



## Yikes (Aug 30, 2013)

I just decided to try this.  I've been practicing casting on weekends at the local casting pond.  Haven't yet tried the real thing.  Any advice for a newbie is welcomed.


----------



## mjesse (Aug 30, 2013)

Flies don't swim, try a net


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yikes,

I think your state banned it!

Get a permit!

See the movie "A river use to run through it before they built a dam!" I thank Robert Redwoods was in the flick?

It's all in the wrist!

Have fun!

pc1


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 30, 2013)

Practice side arm first will give you better vision of the line and your timing. Pratice laying the line down gently; guide with the tip of the rod; if it's a stiff, flexible (soft) or something in between response.

Plus side arm is needed to cast under tree branches where food naturally falls into the water.

Take breaks to avoid frustrations and stay true to form; stand straight and maintain good posture.

Saltwater or fresh water; lake, boat or river and stream? Each has tricks but learn the basics first.

Keep it fun  

Lessons are well worth it when they take you fishing.

Francis


----------



## RJJ (Aug 30, 2013)

First what type of fishing ocean, stream larger or small, lake, or river?

If your just starting you need to decide either dry or wet because they cast differently.

Next what size rod and line weight?

When you start off don't think about catching the fish first, that will come in time. I need more info to help.

Oh and yes I do a little fishing.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 30, 2013)

Watch out for the competition its everywhere


----------



## Yikes (Aug 30, 2013)

I am in the LA area, so our prime fly fishing opportunities within an hour are very small (<8") trout on the San Gabriel River, if it can recover from the current drought; urban lakes (bluegill and small bass), crappie on t or surf.

Honestly, I think I'll stick to bait casting for the ocean.

I bought a Redington CT 3 wt for the the San Gabriel river.  As I develop my skills, I will get a 5-6 wt for the eastern Sierra.  I do an annual trip to the Sacramento river delta trolling for Salmon in the fall, but if this sport is as addictive as I fear it is, that may change into flyfishing on the McCloud instead.

I have friends and relatives in Oregon, Idaho and Montana, so you'd think I'd have tried this sooner in life!

PCinspector1: I have people advising me that for fly fishing it's all in the forearm (like swinging a hammer, but with a more relaxed grip), and I need to stop flexing my wrist...?


----------



## pwood (Aug 31, 2013)

I live a five minute walk from the upper Sacramento River in northern California and have fly fished for the last 40 years here. Look what bugs are hatching that day and use a fly that mimics that bug. I have had ongoing success using a spinning rod with a clear bobber and a wet fly and a dry fly in tandem. The locals laughed at my approach as I constantly out fished them. This technique works well in heavily brushed areas when you can't get in the water, I also like the traditional whip the line with the heavy wrist snapping. Whatever works when you are on the river is the right method. It is always an enjoyable pastime fish or not. I usually toss them back to catch another day.

  The McCloud River is 15 minutes away and has some nice browns and dolly vardens. Try the McCloud reservoir for some laid back lake fishing next visit.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 31, 2013)

It's more like a paddle ball; keep your forearm and rod movement parallel straight back and forth. Don't curve or arc the tip like casting or the loop will close and tangle.

On the final cast lower the rod straight in line and allow the line to feed out; otherwise the line will come to an abrupt stop and the fly will bounce back like a paddle ball then ruin the presentation. With practice will be able to gently arrest the feed and hit your target with precision.

Francis


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 31, 2013)

Maybe pwood ought to take Yikes along this weekend

Francis


----------



## ICE (Aug 31, 2013)

Wear a helmet...... with a face shield.  If not, take needle-nose pliers along.  I know this from experience.  Once you get good at it you can wear your fishing hat..... but don't forget the pliers.


----------



## Yikes (Aug 31, 2013)

pwood, I spent a week in June houseboating on Shasta Lake. Trolled with downriggers every morning at the crack of dawn, and got skunked all week except for a small bass and one trout near Beaver Island.  That kind of lake fishing was a little TOO laid back.

Even if I don't catch much by fly-fishing, I'm ready for a hunt that's a little more hands-on and engaging than just staring at rod tips and a fishfinder all morning.

Although, I will say there's some underwater trees and structure near the Mccloud part of Shasta Lake that fearfully engaged this boater's heart the first time it popped up on the fish finder: going 120 foot depth to 7 foot depth in 3 seconds at trolling speed is enough to make everyone scramble for the downrigger switches!


----------



## Yikes (Aug 31, 2013)

Francis - the Redignton is a medium action rod, and light weight so that I can get used to the action, and have a feel for those tiny san gabriel trout.  It's 7'6" so I can get under the trees easily.

pwood said: "find a fly that mimics the bug"... you mean like this bug?: Where we debunk a couple centuries of Entomology with a single frame | Singlebarbed


----------



## jpranch (Aug 31, 2013)

I would rather fly fish than eat. East Tensleep Creek in the Bighorn at 10,000'. Brookies as beautiful as a western sky. Just me and my son in law without another person in sight. Creek side lunch watching the elk graze on the timberline.

View attachment 831


View attachment 831


/monthly_2013_08/HPIM0831.jpg.f21fb9a2019ff1d9ed1458605dfd1cb2.jpg


----------



## RJJ (Aug 31, 2013)

Yikes The rod is a good choice for starting out.


----------



## Yikes (Sep 3, 2013)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Yikes,I think your state banned it!
> 
> pc1


Au contraire, the game warden is my new best friend!  I just found out that it's a crime in California to interfere with someone in their lawful practice of hunting, fishing, etc. Fines are $100-$1000 if convicted. So, I told my wife that she's gonna have to remove that household to-do list off the table when I want to go fish.  It’s the law: nothing can get in my way!

California Fish and Game Code, Div. 3, Chapter 1, section 2009(a).


----------



## RJJ (Sep 3, 2013)

I can just imagine what my wife would say if I told her it was the law for me to go fish!


----------



## Yikes (Sep 6, 2013)

RJJ said:
			
		

> Yikes The rod is a good choice for starting out.


So yesterday I get a call from my cousin:

 "Heard you're learning fly fishing. Just wanted you to know I have grandpa's custom-made fiberglass rod from the 1960s, built by a guy named Russ Peak.  Grandpa's eyesight suddenly went bad shortly after he ordered the rod, so he never used the rod at all... never even bought a reel to go with it.  It's just been sitting in it's tube all this time, with his name inscribed on it.  Do you want it?"


----------



## jpranch (Sep 6, 2013)

Yikes said:
			
		

> So yesterday I get a call from my cousin: "Heard you're learning fly fishing. Just wanted you to know I have grandpa's custom-made fiberglass rod from the 1960s, built by a guy named Russ Peak.  Grandpa's eyesight suddenly went bad shortly after he ordered the rod, so he never used the rod at all... never even bought a reel to go with it.  It's just been sitting in it's tube all this time, with his name inscribed on it.  Do you want it?"


That is too cool!!!


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 6, 2013)

It is in the forearm/angle, presentation and stripping is the art.  Use a light weight like a 2 wt. and advance up to an 8 wt for Salmon or similar 12 + pound species.  I love using my 2 wt. for pan fish on beds and use a 4 wt. for Bonefish on Andros Island....it will take time but you can get good in a few sessions.  I don't get to do it all the time so every outing it takes me about 20 casts to get the touch back.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 7, 2013)

I have several order fiberglass rods. They work just fine and enjoy using them. The newer tec stuff has created some unbelievable action and control that produces ease of control and action.


----------



## pwood (Sep 7, 2013)

RJJ said:
			
		

> I have several order fiberglass rods. They work just fine and enjoy using them. The newer tec stuff has created some unbelievable action and control that produces ease of control and action.


How primitive! My favorite is my circa 1960 "Outdoorsman" action tested 7' fiberglass rod. My 1950's 8' bamboo rod is a close second.


----------



## JPohling (Sep 9, 2013)

who wants to fish for fly's?


----------

